# 2002 Sienna front door woofer speaker replacement!



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello,

My parents have an 02 Toyota Sienna Symphony, it came with factory JBL speakers, and over the years of wear and tear, the front door woofer speakers got blown out, and now instead of hearing bass, I hear deafening and teeth-shattering RATTLING  The front treble/mid speakers and rear speakers work fine though, so I'm sure it's not the amp.

I have a VERY bad feeling that the dealer will SCREW me over if I went to them for repairs/replacements, so I was wondering if I could do this myself by buying matching pairs of these speakers for cheap and install them myself if it's not too hard/expensive? I read online that those are 30W 6.5 inch 2ohm speakers, want to double check if I'm correct!

I also noticed the door has no panels or screws for the speaker cover, which means I probably have to take apart the whole door? Would be a big hassle, and if prices and circumstances don't allow, then I might as well forget it.

I'd love to hear your advice, thanks a lot!!

Raptor22


----------



## ravian69 (Aug 25, 2009)

Did you get a response to your question on speaker replacement?


----------



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have this taken care of... quite an old topic and awhile ago! Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

why you bringing up old stuff???


----------



## triciam888 (Oct 26, 2010)

Raptor22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My parents have an 02 Toyota Sienna Symphony, it came with factory JBL speakers, and over the years of wear and tear, the front door woofer speakers got blown out, and now instead of hearing bass, I hear deafening and teeth-shattering RATTLING  The front treble/mid speakers and rear speakers work fine though, so I'm sure it's not the amp.
> 
> ...


----------



## triciam888 (Oct 26, 2010)

Have a 2002 Toyota Sienna....i am original owner...my lovely daughter blow out my driver's side front door woofer speaker....we have now cut all the bass out of my audio system to get rid of RATTLING....no bass is not acceptable to any true musician... so how did you solve your problem or how do I find such an old post with the answer? ...definitely not taking van into dealership or audio place... have someone who can take apart the door....


----------

